# Chile Miners' Psychology



## Retired (Oct 12, 2010)

Interesting article from BBC from a psychologists perspective on the upcoming challeges to be faced by the trapped miners in Chile

BBC News - Will life ever be the same for Chilean miners?


----------



## wheelchairdemon (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder why they think Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder instead of Post-Traumatic Growth Syndrome? Here are some interesting links on the topic.

The trauma can be turned into a strength and a greater appreciation for life.

Post-Traumatic Growth: A New Perspective on Psychotraumatology: Posttraumatic Growth: A New Perspective on Psychotraumatology - Psychiatric Times
Post-Traumatic Growth Syndrom: Fact or Fiction?: Posttraumatic Growth Syndrome: Fact or Fiction? - Psychiatric Times


----------



## Retired (Oct 13, 2010)

Watching the systematic rescues of the trapped miners has been one of the few feel good news stories in recent months years.


----------

